# Dark Skin Where The Vet Shaved!



## TobysMom1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi! I just found this wonderful site tonight! We have a healthy 3 year old long-haired chihuahua named Toby. He is just adorable! I have a question and hope you all will sound in on any experience you have had. I'd like to be less stressed and maybe sleep tonight.

About 4 weeks ago, Toby followed our husky about the neighborhood after she worked her way through our gate - she was a regular houdini! Toby came home with a puncture wound. Off to the vet we flew. They shaved the spot, cleaned the wound, checked him all over, gave a 10 day course of antibiotics, and a rabies booster. (Regular booster wasn't due for another year.) The wound healed quickly and his fur is growing back nicely. Two days ago, everything looked wonderful. I didn't look at the spot yesterday. Tonight, when I gave him his bath, suddenly the skin where the vet shaved around where the wound was (all healed) has turned dark. It looks healthy in every other way. 

Of course, given that I can't call the vet now, I started searching. Most search engines link to a skin disease - Toby definitely doesn't have that. No sign or symptom other than the darkened skin where he was shaved. Help!

Thank you and many blessings!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't have an answer to your question but I just wanted to say welcome and I have a Toby too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd just watch it for now. Maybe the undercoat is dark?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like he is getting fur back. We see it in ferrets with shaving and it can look very alarming at first.


----------



## TobysMom1 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for the comfort, and I am pleased to "meet" you!

Apparently sun exposure on some skin animal types can darken the skin - like a suntan on human skin. [Dark, unhealthy skin, on the otherhand, can be a sign of necrosis (gangrene) and should be seen by a vetrinarian immediately. ]

Our sweet boy is healthy and as silly as ever! Praise the Lord!


----------

